# Author Interview - Dan Abnett (AdeptiCon 2011)



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

alrighty everyone. the moment all (some) of you have been waiting for! the full, uncensored recording of the interview i conducted with my pal Dan Abnett at Adepticon this year. Last weekend, as it were.  Please enjoy. although be aware it spans about 45 minutes... so i would prepare a pot of tea.

CP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

It was worth it, seeing as I waited for it to be uploaded for a whole day.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i hope it answered some questions that you may have had. 

CP


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Good interview. I would give you rep, but the computers won't let me.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, nice interview . Have a rep, CP.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks guys. I'm glad you enjoyed it.  please feel free to discuss anything you'd like regarding it. 

CP


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Good interview, nice one for getting my Bray question in there! Hoping he might be one of these characters brought back in to a new position, promoted to an officer maybe. Though i've heard him hint at it before, looking forward to the eventual day he brings Milo and Mkvenner back into the fold. 

Gotta say btw, i swear you sound very, very similar to Jeff Goldblum, random yes, but couldn't help but realise ^^


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> Good interview, nice one for getting my Bray question in there! Hoping he might be one of these characters brought back in to a new position, promoted to an officer maybe. Though i've heard him hint at it before, looking forward to the eventual day he brings Milo and Mkvenner back into the fold.
> 
> Gotta say btw, i swear you sound very, very similar to Jeff Goldblum, random yes, but couldn't help but realise ^^


lol Jeff Goldblum? that's not weird or anything...  ...

well, i'm glad you enjoyed the interview. iI had a blast conducting it. 

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Very good interview Commissar. And great advice from Ser Abnett, including that golden nugget about writing multiple projects, I always assumed that was a bad idea but I've always had trouble writing one thing at a time, I get bored with it after enough time passes and I want to write something else, but I always thought to myself I shouldn't start anything new until I finish this, and it either ends up finished or more recently left in a file, unfinished.

Writing multiple stories at once does sound like something that will keep me energized. Great advice there.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

yes, multiple projects is exactly what keeps me going every day. i never get too bogged down with one thing. because when i do, i slow waaaay down... 

I'm glad you were able to pull something from the interview, and i'm glad you enjoyed it overall. 

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> yes, multiple projects is exactly what keeps me going every day. i never get too bogged down with one thing. because when i do, i slow waaaay down...
> 
> I'm glad you were able to pull something from the interview, and i'm glad you enjoyed it overall.
> 
> CP


As am I.

Also are you aware that you are on Abnett's blog? You are very tall Commissar, Abnett seemed to enjoy pointing that out :grin:.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

yep yep.  we spent most of the weekend in each other's company. A grand time was had by all. 

CP


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think he thinks you are tall Dave.











> On the left, a normal-size Nathan Long. On the right, the extended remix Dave Ploss. Tall, is what I'm saying.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

hahaha. yep, he does. as did most other folks who saw me that weekend. 

CP

i took pictures with a couple of people, families, ladies, tiny people. hey, they requested it. :laugh: just stand there, they said.

CP


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

You look so different in the video. And by the way +rep for the cool background music. It made the interview epic! 

But seriously, good interview. +rep


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I especially enjoyed the portion of the interview with Latino music in the background. It just made talk of the Heresy that much more odd... It made me think of Horus and his lieutenants talking massive treachery and strategy on a Galactic scale with Salsa in the background.

Horus: _"Alright, seriously, what the fuck. We're trying to be serious here, by the Powers, and 'Mariachi Esmerelda' is just not doing it for me! Can we be professional? Just for a little?"_


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

ckcrawford said:


> You look so different in the video. And by the way +rep for the cool background music. It made the interview epic!
> 
> But seriously, good interview. +rep


look different?! how do i look different from my avatar?! my avatar is me! :laugh:


Phoebus said:


> I especially enjoyed the portion of the interview with Latino music in the background. It just made talk of the Heresy that much more odd... It made me think of Horus and his lieutenants talking massive treachery and strategy on a Galactic scale with Salsa in the background.
> 
> Horus: _"Alright, seriously, what the fuck. We're trying to be serious here, by the Powers, and 'Mariachi Esmerelda' is just not doing it for me! Can we be professional? Just for a little?"_


i didn't have a choice for the music, the restaurant is playing whatever the fuck it wants. lol

CP


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

Excellent interview, still too short.

This interview was brought to you by: Heinz Ketchup....nice example of product placement with the bottle on the table like that :grin:

Well done commissar!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't know, you just seemed a bit more serious. Your picture makes you look a lot more mellower.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

RudeAwakening79 said:


> Excellent interview, still too short.
> 
> This interview was brought to you by: Heinz Ketchup....nice example of product placement with the bottle on the table like that :grin:
> 
> Well done commissar!


thanks mate.  I'm glad you enjoyed it.

CP


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

The only thing that disappointed me was that there wasn't anything revealed that we didn't already know.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

space cowboy said:


> The only thing that disappointed me was that there wasn't anything revealed that we didn't already know.


well, i couldn't tape those parts... those were discussed off camera...

CP


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ploss, Author, Gentlemen, and Circus oddity!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Ploss, Author, Gentlemen, and Circus oddity!


cheers to that. 

CP


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> well, i couldn't tape those parts... those were discussed off camera...
> 
> CP


It gives us the precious(re:info).


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> It gives us the precious(re:info).


and there's no problem with that. besides they're contractually obligated not to divulge any information.

CP


----------

